# اقوال اباء عن الفرح (متفائلين حتى النخاع )



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

*الفرح *


*(مؤسسة متفائلين حتى النخاع )*

*القديس اوغسطينوس *




*+ استرح إلي الخير الواحد العظيم العام ففيه الكفاية عن كل شيء. وأما أنت يا نفسي فباركي الرب الذي يشبع بالخيرات عمرك (مز5، 2:103) *


* 


+ (حبل وجعاً وولد إثماً) "مز15:7". إنك لا تزال متعباً قلقاً إن أحببت شيئاً أخر غير الذي لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منك. 






+ من طلب فرحة في ذاته يجد حزناً فإن جعلت سرورك في أن تباشر تلك الوظيفة وتسكن في ذلك المكان وما يشبه ذلك فإن سرورك هذا يمكن لرئيسك أن ينزعه عنك وبالنتيجة لا تكون مسروراً قط. 


وإن جعلت سرورك في بعض الأشياء التي توافق هواك الآن أوفي أشياء أخري زمنية فإنها سريعة التغير وإن لم تتغير هي فأنت قابل للتغيير فما تسر به اليوم يمكن أن تكرهه غداً. 


كيف لا ونحن نري الشعب الإسرائيلي (الشرير) كره المن الذي كان يجد فيه كل ما يحتاج إليه ويشتهيه ولما نجا من عبودية فرعون ضجر من الحرية واشتاق إلي العبودية وأشتهي بصل مصر!!! فلن تستطيع أن تفوز بالسرور قط ما دمت تجعله في ما يمكن أن يشوبه التغيير. 
فإن شئت أن يكون فرحك ثابتاً باقياً إلتصق بالله السرمدي ذاك الذي لا يعتريه تغيير بل يستمر ثابتاً على حال واحد إلي الأبد. 



+ إنك يا إلهي جعلت (النفس البشرية) قادرة على أن تسع جلالك غير الحدود لئلا يكون شيء أخر يقدر أن يملأها سواك. 
إلهي إنك صنعتنا لأجلك ولذلك لا يزال قلبنا مضطرباً قلقاً. عديم الراحة على الدوام حتى يستريح فيك. 





. *


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

*الفرح *

*الشيخ الروحانى *


*(مؤسسة متفائلين حتى* *النخاع )*



إن كان سر فرح آدم هو لقاءه بالله خالقه المعتني به الذي يحبه والخطية قد أفسدت هذا اللقاء غذ صارت خطايانا حاجبا يفصلنا عن الله القدوس فإنه بالروح القدس لم يصر لنا اللقاء مع الله فقط بل ما هو أكثر أننا قد صرنا هياكل لله وروح الله ساكن فينا صار لقاؤنا بالثالوث الأقدس لقاء دائماً في القلب لمن يريد. 



إن الله الذي هو مصدر الفرح لم يعد خارجاً عنا بل في داخلنا ساكناً فينا... وصارت طلبتنا هي أن يكشف عن عيوننا الداخلية لنعاينه قلبياً (طوبى للانقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله) "مت8:5". 





+ بالروح القدس صار لنا "روح التبني " الذي به نصرخ يا أبانا الأب " رو15:8". مهما بلغت دالة آدم على الله فإنها علاقة مخلوق مع خالق محب عبد صالح مع سيد مرحوم مترفق أما الآن فقد صار لنا بحسب اختيار الأب في استحقاق دم المسيح روح النبوة الذي به نحدث الأب كأب لنا (أبانا الذي في السموات)


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يوليو 2010)

*أقوال جميله جداا

شكرا ليكي ايمي

وربنا يباركك​*


----------

